# Sticky  Resources and On-going Research Studies



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Centerwatch*Clinical Trials:Irritable Bowel Syndrome

*International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD): *http://www.iffgd.org

Clinical Trials and Studies:http://www.giresearch.org/site/gi-research/studies/

*NIH: ClinicalTrials.gov*Recruiting for:Irritable Bowel Syndrome

*UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders*Research Subjects Needed (ongoing):http://www.med.unc.e...subjects-needed


----------

